# First time wade in Choco Bayou



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Heard many guys always say its definitely wade able - tried it out on Monday, got a couple of fish!! Spent the first hour with topwaters from the boat, caught a bunch of rats which is always fun on topwater, then got out the boat and got some trout.


----------



## stir krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

Nfic sshhhh


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice stringer. But be careful I live on Chocolate Bayou an see Gators up to 10'.


----------



## Cd12489 (Feb 27, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

*Bait*

Plenty PM`s asking me on what - Down South Lures, Candy Apple and Watermelon Red Chart caught all the fish except for topwater.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, ive seen them but that's more north of the 2004 - i was fishing S of the 2004 at the end of Chocolate bay itself between Halls and the ICW



Big Fish said:


> Nice stringer. But be careful I live on Chocolate Bayou an see Gators up to 10'.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Very excited about the fish population in Chocolate, i saw Red Snapper that had been filleted floating around at one of my stops.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Big gators, I've seen them in halls lake by the narrows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

That first picture is really nice. I always seem to hook the side of face with topwaters.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Troutastic!!! Nice catch!!!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice report!


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

nice report. Congrats


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

You caught the last of em NFIC


----------

